# Massey 1428V starting problem



## vtburt (May 9, 2016)

Hi all, I'm new here so I apologize if I'm missing any important info - just let me know and I'll update.

I tried to fire up my MF 1428V this morning after having it run fine every day for the past week, but it did not even turn over. I turned the key to the left for the pre-heat, which worked fine (glowing coil), and heard the fuel pre-pump "clicking" as usual (at least I think that's what that is...either way, it's normal). Then I turn the key to the right, and all hear is the fuel pre-pump (or whatever that clicking is), but no sign of the starter even trying to turn over.

I checked the battery voltage - 12.5V. Battery terminal connections - clean & solid. I checked the voltage at the starter solenoid - 12.5V.

With all that and trying to get the day underway, I just hot-wired it at the starter, which worked fine and she ran great all morning. After turning it off, I tried the key again, but same thing.

What could be the issue? The key/ignition module?

Thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi vtburt,

Welcome to the forum.

You apparently have a safety switch problem, which interrupts the cranking circuit. Most likely the seat switch, but there are others. Try jumpering the seat switch and see if it will crank. Don't forget to disconnect the PTO, which may also have a safety switch.


----------



## vtburt (May 9, 2016)

HarveyW said:


> Hi vtburt,
> Don't forget to disconnect the PTO, which may also have a safety switch.


Thanks Harvey! The seat switch was bypassed, so that wasn't the problem. I went back out and played around with the PTO lever, which was off, but I wiggled it and the attached wires/connection, tried again, and it started right up! 

I knew it was probably something simple - thanks for pointing out the PTO and helping with this headache!


----------



## Frog_on_a_log (May 24, 2016)

I am having the same problem. Good battery voltage, good voltage at the starter but nothing when I try and start it. The lights don't work either but I sometimes get some clicking when I try the turn signal or emergency flashers. I've cleaned every connection I could find. 

What else could it be?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Frog,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Possibly a dirty/defective ground connection (or battery connection). Maybe a bad battery...take the battery to an auto parts store and have it checked. I've seen batteries check 12V OK, but zero load capability.


----------



## vtburt (May 9, 2016)

Frog, have you tried hot-wiring the starter? If that works, it's some issue with the ignition switch or one of the safety switches (as was my problem).


----------

